# Viewing Issues



## lamajo25 (Sep 9, 2008)

Is anyone else having issues with viewing threads.  I click on the thread to view it but it comes up blank and won't show.  Can someone help me?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 9, 2008)

I haven't come across any problems do you have a pop blocker stopping them?


----------



## monty (Sep 9, 2008)

This is a new one to me as well. I am moving this thread to the "Forum Issues" area which will alert Jeff to the problem.

Cheers!


----------



## flash (Sep 9, 2008)

Not me....not yet


----------

